# Carmelo Anthony fan club!!!



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

post here if you want 2 join


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I was actually going to make one since hes one of my fav players, but since Im a hardcore Toronto Fan I thought I'd make Bosh, BUT IM IN!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Count me in. Im a huge Mello fan.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Count Me In Pimp.. Anthony's Da Man


----------



## Nugs#1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Melo is the man... and I am in!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

'Melo , 'Melo , 'Melo , 'Melo , 'Melo ....

sorry. COUNT ME IN !!! 

('MELO4MVP)


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Melo my favorite player so count me in..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ill even join this list. CA for rookie of the year!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I want in. Carmelo is the man.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

even though he punished my beloved Jay-Hawks, i cant get enough of him

im in


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yo count me in too, CAnthony15..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

of course im in!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

ooh ooh pick me


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

well this went no where...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> well this went no where...


aha Maybe someone else should make one..with colours!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Count me in man. No doubt about it. Melo's the Man!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

count me in


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

include me! melos the best!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> aha Maybe someone else should make one..with colours!



:yes: Yup. 

Anyone?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm a big Melo fan put me in.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i am not in!
But someone else should do this............


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

i'll do it. alright, so ill start a new thread. whoever still wants to be in it then post in there (its starting a new, so y'all that posted here, post in there too). thanks bye. New Melo FC


----------

